# Holiday Pictures



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I thought since its the season, It would be nice for us to post our holiday pictures. Join in and post some pictures.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lee and Amy,
I bet Ms. Bella's just amazed at that Christmas tree!! Your house looks like you surely have the holiday spirit, and the pictures are beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!!
Darlene


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks awesome Rob
Great Job









Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Our cookie cutter is in the beginning stages.....Michelle has a little more work to do........


















Notice the FORD Taurus RENTAL CAR in the driveway.......AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Holidays!!!!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great photos everyone!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Great photos everyone!


X2

I'll try to get some up as they become available!
Gotta love that Outbacker holiday spirit!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice pics. For those taking shots of your holiday lights, are you setting the camera for anything special or just clicking away?

We added some more lights yesterday. Did the bulk of it over the Thanksgiving holiday. As it turns out, my daughter has a little Clark Griswold in her.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I would love to post some pics of our outside lights, but I have so many things that move I can't take a good pic ... always blurry with a 6.0mega pix digital. But I thank everyone for sharing very nice pics!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Great pics everybody, here's our tree with the dog faking a quiet moment, right after the picture she was off and running.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> I would love to post some pics of our outside lights, but I have so many things that move I can't take a good pic ... always blurry with a 6.0mega pix digital. But I thank everyone for sharing very nice pics!


Try it with a tripod and bracket a couple of exposures...fast shutter speed with flash, maybe a slower shutter speed w/o flash...I bet you get a good one


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, skippershe!!
Nice gingerbread house, but the 5 yr. old's cuter.







SORRY!!







That is, seriously, a Kodak moment picture.







Be sure to get it framed or something!! Would be great for Christmas card inserts!!
Darlene


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> As it turns out, my daughter has a little Clark Griswold in her.


Does that mean that she has dead Aunt Edna strapped to the roof of your TV???


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Awesome pictures everybody! Now that it's wamred up into the 30's I'll venture outside to get some pix of our yard and maybe some of the girls in front of the tree.

Brenda


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Merry Christmas from

Greg, Sharon, and family


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all. Nice pics everyone









Got a start after thanksgiving then the new one decided to come in to the world on monday the 27th.








So its been alittle hecktic around here.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Greg nice pictures









Don


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Awesome pictures everyone -- unfortunately we have no snow yet so our lights don't look as awesome as some of these pictures. jfish, I would say the little one's picture takes the prize though - CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Pattie


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

jfish21 said:


> Got a start after thanksgiving then the new one decided to come in to the world on monday the 27th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the little one!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Here's some pictures from MT. Couldn't get the kids to pose in front of the tree, so I had to bribe the dog with a treat. The 2 year old decided she wanted her pic taken on the couch. At least the outside of the house is festive!




























Posting images within a post is a first for me! I hope this works!

Brenda


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

GG Gator, those are some beautiful light displays and the nativity scene is awesome.
Jfish! You're officially excused from doing any more decorating this year. Take the time and be there for you wife and family, and enjoy the season!!








OutbackinMT, your house is gorgeous, and so is your little girl. So, she likes purple, huh?? Did she pick out the tinsel for the tree perhaps?? It looks great, and the dog seems to enjoy it, too!!








This is a great idea, Lee, to post these pics. I don't do much decorating, as the kids are older and we will hopefully be away from home at Christmas.
HUGS TO ALL!!
Darlene


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is Our Christmas Card picture. I took it myself.









Dana


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Dana...That is Beautifully original!!









MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dana,

That is a fantastic picture! Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

3LEES said:


> As it turns out, my daughter has a little Clark Griswold in her.


Does that mean that she has dead Aunt Edna strapped to the roof of your TV???








[/quote]


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

freefaller25 said:


> Here is Our Christmas Card picture. I took it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And proud you should be, Ms. Dana!! Those are wonderful pictures, and the one of the kids is very creative!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Dana...That is Beautifully original!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 its is a great picture.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Uhm . . . . . . we are running a little late this year.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Uhm . . . . . . we are running a little late this year.


Its ok I still have not done the outside. After seeing your idea I think i will tape a picture to my tree.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> Uhm . . . . . . we are running a little late this year.


Its ok I still have not done the outside. After seeing your idea I think i will tape a picture to my tree.








[/quote]
*HEY!* That's a Christmas card from my one-and-only friend!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Scott --where do you find the time? That card looks great. I want to wish you a wonderful holiday. This will count as your second card now. Just print it and hang on wall.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Love everyone's Photos








Working on our Christmas Card Photo & it isn't going very well

















Tami


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Tami,
Great picture!
Looks like all are doing well.
Happy Holidays

Greg, Sharon, and Steph


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Greg! 
Yes we are well, but the Holiday Pic is never easy







Someone is always moving or something









Happy Healthy Holidays to you, Sharon & Steph









Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Someone is always moving or something


Well tell John to get some sun on his arms and quit squirming.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Someone is always moving or something


Well tell John to get some sun on his arms and quit squirming.








[/quote]








Yeah, I wish it were that easy.........


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Tami--

Great picture! I know what you mean about somebody always moving. Take care and Merry Christmas!

Brenda


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

outbackinMT said:


> Tami--
> 
> Great picture! I know what you mean about somebody always moving. Take care and Merry Christmas!
> 
> Brenda


Thanks Brenda the same to you & your family.









Isn't something, after many photo shoots & much photo altering, I am still not that crazy w/ our Holiday Photo.
Oh well, what can you do







At least everyone is in there.









Tami


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

The Snowman Kitchen, there are about 100 or so in there, craziness!










Front Living Room


















Sorry for the bad pictures, I will see if I can get some better looking ones.

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU ALL!!!*

Kevin


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW Kevin ............That's Awesome!!! 
I Love it, it is just Beautiful









Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow Kevin! Hmmm, I may have to hang up another card.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Wow Kevin! Hmmm, I may have to hang up another card.


Didn't you get my post from yesterday? Anyway, maybe I'll have to send you a more personal PM.

I charged my camera's batteries last night and will work on a picture of our lights tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

campmg said:


> Wow Kevin! Hmmm, I may have to hang up another card.


Didn't you get my post from yesterday? Anyway, maybe I'll have to send you a more personal PM.

I charged my camera's batteries last night and will work on a picture of our lights tomorrow. Wish me luck.
[/quote]
Yeah, I got your post.







I was gonna copy and paste it into a card, hang it up and take another picture.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

z-family said:


> very nice pics Kevin and everyone else too. I love this thread!!! Keep them coming everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2










Greg


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice ............Love it!!








Everyone looks so Happy!









Tami


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Greg--

What a great picture of your family! Merry Christmas!

Brenda


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

I have one more to share with you.
I made this for my brother last year.









Enjoy, & Merry Christmas

Greg


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice Greg


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Happy Healthy Holidays to All!
John, Tami, John Luke, Boone & Otis


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Uhm . . . . . . we are running a little late this year.


Don't you believe it. I was in the area & happened to get a snap shot of Moosegut's house ...........he was just being modest


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Don't you believe it. I was in the area & happened to get a snap shot of Moosegut's house ...........he was just being modest


Ohhh. Tammmmmmiiiii!!! You ruined it. I was saving that to post later as the piece de resistance.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

These are really great pictures, guys!
They really do put you in the holiday spirit!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Moosegut -- I guess you won't be needing that extra card now.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Here are a few snaps from our Holiday Season.










Girls right before Santa Enters the room










Karly with Santa










Lisa, Kayla, Karly on the Girl Scouts Christmas float










Family Christmas Card


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's a great looking family you have there jlbabb28. The kids are at such a great age to really enjoy the holidays.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank you! Yes the are at a very fun age.

Jeff


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Don't you believe it. I was in the area & happened to get a snap shot of Moosegut's house ...........he was just being modest


Ohhh. Tammmmmmiiiii!!! You ruined it. I was saving that to post later as the piece de resistance.








[/quote]

Busted
















You can fool some of the people some of the time, but you can t fool all of the Outbackers all of the time


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's my three granddaughters, from Thanksgiving at my son's home in Ft Collins, CO.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...2_540_23522.jpg

First pic post - hope it works!

On edit - it didn't - what did I do wrong?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> Here's my three granddaughters, from Thanksgiving at my son's home in Ft Collins, CO.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...2_540_23522.jpg
> 
> ...


Here you go Sluggo54. Three happy looking granddaughters.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Don't you believe it. I was in the area & happened to get a snap shot of Moosegut's house ...........he was just being modest


Ohhh. Tammmmmmiiiii!!! You ruined it. I was saving that to post later as the piece de resistance.








[/quote]

WOW, Scott!!
If Santa can't find you, there's something definitely wrong with his eyesight!!!







Very beautiful, BTW!
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

jlbabb28 said:


> Thank you! Yes the are at a very fun age.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff you have a beautiful family!



> Sluggo54 Posted Yesterday, 11:04 PM
> Here's my three granddaughters, from Thanksgiving at my son's home in Ft Collins, CO.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...2_540_23522.jpg
> ...


Sluggo, your link worked for me. Your granddaughtres are lovely!

Keep the pics coming........I love it









Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Everyone with their great pics got me in the X-mas mood as well. Ben just got a new hat. He absolutely loves it and wears it everyday to school.










Ben & Hannah are best of friends

Thor


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Thank you! Yes the are at a very fun age.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff you have a beautiful family!



> Sluggo54 Posted Yesterday, 11:04 PM
> Here's my three granddaughters, from Thanksgiving at my son's home in Ft Collins, CO.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...2_540_23522.jpg
> ...


Sluggo, your link worked for me. Your granddaughtres are lovely!

Keep the pics coming........I love it









Tami
[/quote]

Thank you both - now, how do I get the picture to be there - like youse guys did - instead of just the link?

Slug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> Thank you both - now, how do I get the picture to be there - like youse guys did - instead of just the link?
> 
> Slug


Copy the link you posted above, this one below

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...2_540_23522.jpg

In your reply hit this button just below the size button









you will get a new window that asks you to enter the complete url this includes everything above including the http:// Select ok and your done.

All it does is add the img tags for you.

Great pictures everyone.

Merry Christmas

Bill.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thor said:


> Everyone with their great pics got me in the X-mas mood as well. Ben just got a new hat. He absolutely loves it and wears it everyday to school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Thor!!
Tell Ben I said he looks like a "cool, yule dude"!!! And you can send Hannah down south to me!! Love me a poodle. Standards are hard to find, down here!!
How's Ethan's arm doing? Got a pic of his cast, yet?
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thor,

Ben is quite the cutie-pie









Tami


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Just a picture of our tree... 
The DD's decorated it. DH and I were not allowed in the room


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

And they did a lovely job Mae Jae








That was sweet that they wanted to do it on their own









Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Thor said:


> Everyone with their great pics got me in the X-mas mood as well. Ben just got a new hat. He absolutely loves it and wears it everyday to school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the dog! oh, and the child is sooooooo cute! but really, cool dog!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I love the dog! oh, and the child is sooooooo cute! but really, cool dog!


Exactly my thoughts too, DD!!!









Yep, Ben's a cutie (what a face!)

*BUT LOOK AT THAT DOG! * (beautiful coat!!!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I love the dog! oh, and the child is sooooooo cute! but really, cool dog!


Exactly my thoughts too, DD!!!









Yep, Ben's a cutie (what a face!)

*BUT LOOK AT THAT DOG! * (beautiful coat!!!)








[/quote]
Standard Poodle, my second favorite breed. Shhh....don't tell Cricket I like anything other than Daschunds, she'll be devastated.
What's that? my dog can talk? um....don't ALL dogs talk?
my therapist doesn't seem to think they do, Cricket told me to quit seeing him.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I love the dog! oh, and the child is sooooooo cute! but really, cool dog!


Exactly my thoughts too, DD!!!









Yep, Ben's a cutie (what a face!)

*BUT LOOK AT THAT DOG! * (beautiful coat!!!)








[/quote]
Standard Poodle, my second favorite breed. Shhh....don't tell Cricket I like anything other than Daschunds, she'll be devastated.
What's that? my dog can talk? um....don't ALL dogs talk?
my therapist doesn't seem to think they do, Cricket told me to quit seeing him.








[/quote]
I'm with Cricket! Get a GOOD therapist!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Shhh....don't tell Cricket I like anything other than Daschunds, she'll be devastated.
> What's that? my dog can talk? um....don't ALL dogs talk?
> my therapist doesn't seem to think they do, Cricket told me to quit seeing him.


I'm with Cricket! Get a GOOD therapist!
[/quote]
Therapist! Schmerapist!
Hey, I have met Cricket, and I can assure you, nobody with a pooch like that needs a therapist!
It's amazing what a good dog can do for your soul.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Shhh....don't tell Cricket I like anything other than Daschunds, she'll be devastated.
> What's that? my dog can talk? um....don't ALL dogs talk?
> my therapist doesn't seem to think they do, Cricket told me to quit seeing him.


I'm with Cricket! Get a GOOD therapist!
[/quote]
Therapist! Schmerapist!
Hey, I have met Cricket, and I can assure you, nobody with a pooch like that needs a therapist!
It's amazing what a good dog can do for your soul.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
and since you own PDX Doug Dog, you'd know! smooch his snout for me! (hee!hee! I just got a visual of you actually doing it)


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Some kids have visions of holiday candy, not this one.......Like father like son!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice work Hurricane. I noticed you the youngster chooses Canadian beer too.


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok - I'll add our photos now that the Outback is home and anxiously waiting to see what Santa will bring it.



















The Zimmermans


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Awesome Pictures Scott--you have a beautiful family. How's the weather treating you in WA? I have relatives north of Seattle--haven't heard yet how they're doing.

Brenda


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

outbackinMT said:


> Awesome Pictures Scott--you have a beautiful family. How's the weather treating you in WA? I have relatives north of Seattle--haven't heard yet how they're doing.
> 
> Brenda


We're doing great - 90 minutes east of Seattle. However, depending on where your relatives are "north of Seattle" there may be a good reason you haven't heard from them. The last report I saw still put at least 500,000 people without power.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Christmas in Africa (NH)

We finally got the tree decorated this weekend and, as EVERYTHING in our lives has been and, for the next year, will continue to be focused on our "Trip of a Life Time".... so is Christmas! Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great pictures, Judi!








It looks like you really have the spirit this year!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Very nice photos Judi!
I love your African Xmas tree









Dawn


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome pics Judi









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> wolfwood Posted Yesterday, 11:40 AM
> Christmas in Africa (NH)


Absolutely Beautiful Ladies, you've got great taste







I Love It!! Your floors look like mine









Thanks for inviting us into your home,
Tami


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year














Here's hoping that the Christmas Season brings you and yours together and that the coming year will find you prosperous, healthy, and happy.​
May God bless you and keep you in this, the holiest of seasons.​
From our house to yours,​
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year​
Mike, Sherry and Erica (and Arthur, too)​


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Very nice photos Judi!
> I love your African Xmas tree
> 
> 
> ...


X2!!! Great theme!!!


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's a few of ours, Christams should be fun this year as Cheyenne has just this year figured it all out. Last year she was a little clueless. We did not spend her first 2 christmases with her as we did not adopt her until January of 05' so we really went over board last year and this year to make up for it!




























(Rita)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It certainly looks like Cheyenne is getting the hang of it all now!
Cute pictures Rita!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Rita,
She is a doll!!







I bet it's hard not to spoil her!!








Darlene


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

These are several pics I took after a recent ice storm The closeups were taken with a 100mm macro on a Canon 20D with the sun near the horizon.

Tree in Winter









Winter Blues









Nature's Holiday Delights









Icy Prisms


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Jim! Those are gorgeous! The tree is definitely a post card photo








Did you use a star filter on the macro shots? The bottom photo has stars...from the flash maybe? Love it!
I love beautiful photography, thanks for sharing








Dawn


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

close up is my FAVORITE photography, especially bugs, birds nest, leaves, flowers...anything I can get close to. Icicles make great pix especially if there is a blue sky behind and you can get it.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

This is a great thread, I love all the pictures and I can see there are a lot of blessed people out there. You know the Poodle use to be a great hunting dog and some still use them today for hunting birds.

Anyway great pictures from all.
Marry Christmas everyone


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Jim! Those are gorgeous! The tree is definitely a post card photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments. I didn't use any filters, flash, or change these with Photoshop, etc. I did process the Raw .cr2 files with Aperture, but didn't add or subtract anything. The sky was clear and blue and the sun was low and golden - perfect for these shots. Thought some of them might be interesting, but it's hard to tell before you put them on the screen and make a few adjustments. Glad you enjoyed them.

I also am enjoying seeing everyone else's too! Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Really nice shots of the ice....impressive.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> close up is my FAVORITE photography, especially bugs, birds nest, leaves, flowers...anything I can get close to. Icicles make great pix especially if there is a blue sky behind and you can get it.


Me, too. I love playing with my macro or zooming in REALLY close with the telephoto. I've taken shooting only the 'throat' of my orchids...not the whole flower.

...and, then, there are the EYES!!! Take a photo of just your dog's eyes...and then REALLY look at into the photo. Removing the distractions of body, furniture, fur, excess stuff, from your view into your 4-legged's eyes will give you a whole new appreciation for the spirit that lives within!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

JimBo99 said:


> Jim! Those are gorgeous! The tree is definitely a post card photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments. I didn't use any filters, flash, or change these with Photoshop, etc. I did process the Raw .cr2 files with Aperture, but didn't add or subtract anything. The sky was clear and blue and the sun was low and golden - perfect for these shots. Thought some of them might be interesting, but it's hard to tell before you put them on the screen and make a few adjustments. Glad you enjoyed them.

I also am enjoying seeing everyone else's too! Thanks
[/quote]

Great job


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!!
Nice pics Jim

Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> close up is my FAVORITE photography, especially bugs, birds nest, leaves, flowers...anything I can get close to. Icicles make great pix especially if there is a blue sky behind and you can get it.


Me, too. I love playing with my macro or zooming in REALLY close with the telephoto. I've taken shooting only the 'throat' of my orchids...not the whole flower.

...and, then, there are the EYES!!! Take a photo of just your dog's eyes...and then REALLY look at into the photo. Removing the distractions of body, furniture, fur, excess stuff, from your view into your 4-legged's eyes will give you a whole new appreciation for the spirit that lives within!
[/quote]
ohhhh, will you email a couple of "eye of the dog" pix you have taken?








as my 2 yr old grandaughter would say " pweeze, Wolfie, pweeze"


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> close up is my FAVORITE photography, especially bugs, birds nest, leaves, flowers...anything I can get close to. Icicles make great pix especially if there is a blue sky behind and you can get it.


Me, too. I love playing with my macro or zooming in REALLY close with the telephoto. I've taken shooting only the 'throat' of my orchids...not the whole flower.

...and, then, there are the EYES!!! Take a photo of just your dog's eyes...and then REALLY look at into the photo. Removing the distractions of body, furniture, fur, excess stuff, from your view into your 4-legged's eyes will give you a whole new appreciation for the spirit that lives within!
[/quote]
ohhhh, will you email a couple of "eye of the dog" pix you have taken?








as my 2 yr old grandaughter would say " pweeze, Wolfie, pweeze"
[/quote]
Doxie....check out the separate post (so as not to hijack the Holiday Photos)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years*
I hope that 2007 is a great year for you all!








From PDX_Doug, PDX_Shannon, PDX_Kids and, of course, PDX_Cowboy (The Wonder Beagle)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great pics everyone!

Keep 'em coming.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great picture Doug! Hanging out at the beach over Christmas?


----------

